# Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?



## Shadrap (31. Oktober 2011)

Da ich hier keinen ähnlichen Thread gefunden habe, mache ich mal den Anfang.

Ich fahre im Juni für zwei Wochen an den Östra Silen, also an einen recht bekannten See, über den man z. B. bei fiskeland.com viele Infos findet. Kennt jemand von Euch den See und kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten? Besonders würde mich interessieren, wie man einen Lachs oder Saibling an den Haken bekommt (Köder, Schlepptiefe, Tageszeit etc.).

Wie sieht es bei den anderen Schwedenfahrern aus? Wohin geht´s?


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hmmm bei mir stehen noch Rapadalen und die Schären aus - es wird aber hoffentlich auf die Schären hinauslaufen =)


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Bei mir werden es wieder kleine Seen in Dalarna sein, die ich vom Portaboot beangel. Hechte und Barsche warten schon#6


----------



## silviomopp (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, wohin... wer mir Tip´s geben kann , würde mir schon helfen. Ich dachte da an Westschweden, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß noch nicht genau... |kopfkrat


----------



## loete1970 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Nach 3 Jahren Schären, geht es bei uns im Mai 2012 an den Öresjön. Mal schauen, ob der See auch ertragreich ist.


----------



## gehawe (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Bei uns geht es wieder nach Eksjö (Smalland) zum Ferienhaus. Und zwar im Frühjahr mit dem Flieger für ein langes Wochenende, an Pfingsten für eine Woche und in den Sommerferien im August für 3 Wochen, jeweils mit dem Auto. Im Herbst dann zum Abangeln nochmal ein Wochenende mit dem Flieger.

Geangelt wird auf unserem Haussee auf Hecht und Barsch und auf dem Solgen auf Hecht und Zander.

Am Haussee gehen im Herbst so 2, 3 Hechte pro Tag und Nase (gezählt wird so ab 60, 65cm). Am Solgen ist es deutlich schwerer, aber die Zander schmecken dafür auch klasse. Und es besteht immer mal wieder die Chance auf einen größeren Hecht. 

Im Sommer ist es recht zäh, da dauert es so ca. 2-4 Tage, bis der erste gute Hecht dran ist. Dafür gibt es reichlich Krebse und Pilze.

Und jetzt freut sich schon die ganze Familie auf nächstes Jahr in Schweden. :l

Ach ja - wegen den vielen Hechten: Mir hat mal ein Freund (der ist Profi-Koch) gezeigt, wie man die Hechte so filletiert, dass sie komplett grätenfrei sind. Schmeckt genial, vor allem den Kindern. Ist in Schweden wirklich praktisch #6


----------



## loete1970 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



> Ach ja - wegen den vielen Hechten: Mir hat mal ein Freund (der ist  Profi-Koch) gezeigt, wie man die Hechte so filletiert, dass sie komplett  grätenfrei sind. Schmeckt genial, vor allem den Kindern. Ist in  Schweden wirklich praktisch #6



Das klingt interessant, verräts Du den Tipp?


----------



## Krüger82 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Wir fahren im Mai mir vier Mann für eine Woche an den Fegen!!!

Gruß


----------



## Shadrap (1. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, wohin... wer mir Tip´s geben kann , würde mir schon helfen. Ich dachte da an Westschweden, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß noch nicht genau... |kopfkrat


 
Gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Kommt drauf an, ob Du an der Küste angeln willst, oder an einem Fluss oder an einem See und wie weit Du fahren möchtest. Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele.

Auf vielen Anbieterseiten kannst Du ja eine Region auswählen und dann nach einem passenden Haus suchen, z.B.:

http://www.stugknuten.com/

http://www.stugvision.com/

http://www.fritiden.se/de/

Oder eben auf den Seiten der bekannten Kataloganbieter wie Novasol, Dancenter, Interchalet etc. Da würde ich mich mal umsehen, ob was interessantes dabei ist. Infos über bestimmte Gewässer findet man oft über google oder mit etwas Glück auch hier ... ;-)


----------



## daniel_ (2. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Stimmt, dieser Threat fehlte irgendwie noch ;-).
Bei uns soll es dieses Jahr noch ein wenig weiter gen Norden gehen.
Dalarna oder südliches Lappland.
Nen schönes einsames Ferienhaus an See oder kleinem Fluss, wer nen interessantes Haus kennt, oder nen Anbieter der Häuser dort oben vermietet, so meldet euch bei mir.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wobblerfan (2. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Tach Schwedenfans ! Entweder für drei Wochen zum Skärsjö ( Tvooker ) oder zum Nömmen . Hat ev. jemand eine Privatadr. für den Nömmen ? Wenn ja , bitte melden . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## silviomopp (2. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@Shadrap 

#6 ein herzliches Dankeschön, ich will nicht  nur Angeln, sondern auch die eine oder andere Tagestour duch Schweden machen. Bestimmt finde ich was passendes #h


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (3. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

ich natürlich auch wieder.
Juni Sylt und Dänemark  und September ziehe ich aus dem Doppelsee Ellenö-/Östersjön einen so großen Zander, dass der Wasserstand sichtlich geringer wird     muah
und die Pilze und Preiselbeeren habe ich auch schon so gut wie sicher im Sammelbehälter. Ich war ganze 6 Jahre nicht an diesen Seen. Paul, der Hecht, der mich vor 6 Jahren genarrt hat sollte nun den Meter erreicht haben - ich will ihn mir mal anschauen; kann's kaum erwarten
Schwefi


----------



## engelspitter (4. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

auch ich bin 2012 wieder in Schweden.... wieder in die Nähe von Karlskrona.... aber in ein anderes Haus... hier mal der Link : http://10-s03238.fewovista.de

Ende Mai für 14 Tage... Gegend kenne ich ja jetzt ein bißchen... Alulatten auf den Inseln vor Karlskrona, Hechte und Barsche in den Schären und mal schauen was unser Haussee drauf hat... und da Frau diesmal mitkommt, muss ich mir auch mal Öland anschauen.... aber nicht ohne meine Blinkerrute.... einer irgendwelche Tips bzgl. Öland ??


----------



## Bart1976 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ich werde Anfang Mai und Mitte August in Smaland den Solgen und die umliegenden Seen unsicher machen.

Diesmal solls auf Zander gehen nachdem ich letztes Jahr gut auf Hecht gefangen habe.


----------



## gehawe (4. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Bart1976 schrieb:


> Ich werde Anfang Mai und Mitte August in Smaland den Solgen und die umliegenden Seen unsicher machen.
> 
> Diesmal solls auf Zander gehen nachdem ich letztes Jahr gut auf Hecht gefangen habe.


 
Aber hallo, genau zu der Zeit will ich auch hin!

Warst Du schon öfter dort?

Gruß

Gerhard


----------



## Bart1976 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ gehawe

Am Solgen war ich im September nur mal schauen und das Angelcamp ausmachen. Ansonsten kenne ich die Seen dort gut ja.


----------



## berti (4. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo shadrap,#h

bin 2012 auch am Östra Silen - zum 4. mal inzwischen...

Wo genau seit Ihr untergebracht? Zum Lachsfischen: wir hatten in diesem Jahr 8 Salmoniden bis 7,5kg....da wir 3 Tage wegen
Sturm nicht fahren konnten, war das kein schlechtes Ergebnis....
Habt Ihr die entsprechende Ausrüstung? Je nach dem wann Ihr im Juno fahrt und je nach Wetterlage müßt Ihr nämlich vergleichsweise tief fischen....schlanke Köder (10-12cm) über tiefem Wasser....Das Hauptproblem wird aber sein, das es relativ schwierig ist, die Fische zu finden...also vorher umhören...Echolot und Tiefenkarte sind unbedingt erforderlich...

Gruß, berti|wavey:


----------



## Shadrap (4. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Danke für die Infos @berti!
Das Ferienhaus steht in Egenäs. Man könnte also sagen, etwa im Zentrum des Sees. Gebucht sind die ersten beiden Wochen im Juni.

7,5 kg hört sich ja vielversprechend an. Ein Echolot ist vorhanden und eine Tiefenkarte kann man sicher vor Ort kaufen, oder? Ich habe auch einen portablen Downrigger, mal sehen ob ich den am Boot montieren kann. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, daß bei den Köderfarben blau und silber am fängigsten sind. Kannst Du das bestätigen? Wenn Du sonst noch Empfehlungen für mich hast, melde Dich. Vielen Dank erstmal.


----------



## gehawe (6. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Das klingt interessant, verräts Du den Tipp?



Hallo,

Es ist fast unmöglich, das nur zu beschreiben. Mein Freund hat mir mal eine Zeichnung gemacht, wo die Gräten alle sitzen. |bigeyes

Und dann habe ich einfach ein bischen geübt. Einmal habe ich 16 Hechte am Stück filletieren müssen. Der erste hat ca. 15min gedauert. Der letzte dann knapp 5min.

Also fang einfach 10 Hechte zwischen 70 und 80cm und komm vorbei, dann zeige ich's Dir.|supergri

Grüße |wavey:

Gerhard


----------



## engelspitter (11. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

so... ist gebucht....  !!!! 26.05. geht es los für 14 Tage nach Holmsjö....32 km von dem wunderschönen Karlskrona und den Schären entfernt.... Dem Typen von der Eisdiele aus Karlskrona habe ich bereits ne Mail geschrieben, dass er bitte seine Bude zu der Zeit 24 Std. am Tag aufhält.... mal gucken ob der Schwedenpeter mich wieder mit Infos eindeckt ?! #h


----------



## Bronni (11. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Nach 3 x Bolmen geht es nun zum Oresjön, nordwestlich von Bolmen. Anfang Juni wollen wir 2 Wochen lang Hechte und Zander jagen.  

Bis dann
Bronni


----------



## silviomopp (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Nochmal kurz ne Frage . was gebt ihr denn für den Urlaub - ich gehe jetzt mal von 14 Tagen aus - an Euronen aus ? Grob gerechnet 

Tanken= 300 euro 
Fähre = ca.140 Euro 
Brücke = ca. 80 Euro ,

  =( für hin und Rückreise )

sind schonmal  ca 500 für An und Abreise, Haus -Miete ca.650-700 , 
ergo rechne ich mit 2000 euro oder ist das zuviel und zu hoch gerechnet ??? #c


----------



## daniel_ (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Kommt ja drauf an wo es genau hingehen soll in Schweden. Für den Süden kommst Du damit wohl hin, hoch in Norden nicht. Habt ihr nen Diesel?
für 650€ Miete solltet Ihr schon ein sehr gutes Haus bekommen. Wenn Euch der Standard nicht so wichtig ist, dann bietet das sicherlich noch Einsparpotential...

Gruß
Daniel




silviomopp schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz ne Frage . was gebt ihr denn für den Urlaub - ich gehe jetzt mal von 14 Tagen aus - an Euronen aus ? Grob gerechnet
> 
> Tanken= 300 euro
> Fähre = ca.140 Euro
> ...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



engelspitter schrieb:


> so... ist gebucht.... !!!! 26.05. geht es los für 14 Tage nach Holmsjö....32 km von dem wunderschönen Karlskrona und den Schären entfernt.... Dem Typen von der Eisdiele aus Karlskrona habe ich bereits ne Mail geschrieben, dass er bitte seine Bude zu der Zeit 24 Std. am Tag aufhält.... mal gucken ob der Schwedenpeter mich wieder mit Infos eindeckt ?! #h


 

Ich werde dich die Tage eindecken, keine Panik. Du bist jetzt an meiner westlichen Angelgrenze angekommen, von daher muss ich noch einige Fragen an Freunde schicken ;-)

Ach ja,m wir werden Himmelfahrt bis über Pfingsten rüberfahren ;-)


----------



## Bronni (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Silviomopp,
    2.000 € muss man schon rechnen, da für zwei Personen und zwei Wochen Aufenthalt schon so einige Dinge benötigt werden. Mitbringsel (Alkohol) habe ich dabei nicht eingerechnet.
  Lebensmittel, vor allem Obst und Gemüse, sind in Schweden schon etwas teurer. Die normalen Lebenshaltungskosten für Urlauber liegen nach meiner Erfahrung  etwas höher als bei uns.  
  Viele Grüße
  Bronni


----------



## engelspitter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Ich werde dich die Tage eindecken, keine Panik. Du bist jetzt an meiner westlichen Angelgrenze angekommen, von daher muss ich noch einige Fragen an Freunde schicken ;-)
> 
> Ach ja,m wir werden Himmelfahrt bis über Pfingsten rüberfahren ;-)


 

ich meine das ist auch unsere Zeit.... 26.05. - 09.06.2012


----------



## Schwedenpeter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



engelspitter schrieb:


> ich meine das ist auch unsere Zeit.... 26.05. - 09.06.2012


 

Ja, das sieht nach Überschneidung aus - das bedeutet ggf. einen gemeinsamen Kaffee #h


----------



## engelspitter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht nach Überschneidung aus - das bedeutet ggf. einen gemeinsamen Kaffee #h


 

oder nach paar gemeinsamen Würfen... wie weit biste den von uns weg ?


----------



## Schwedenpeter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ungefähr 50 km, das ist für Schweden gar nichts. 
Ich habe übrigens meinen kleinen Hund dabei und meine etwas größere Frau |supergri, von daher könnten wir bei euch am See ein wenig angeln und dabei etwas Kaffee trinken und klönen. Die Frauen können sich tolle Einkaufstipss usw. geben, wir können unsere Erfahrungen austauschen.

Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr Ansitzangeln auf Hecht gemacht, da ich typischer Schärenangler bin. Hättest du Lust darauf? Ich habe mir deinen See ein wenig näher angeguckt, der scheint recht interessant für KöFi zu sein - ich habe da gute Erfahrungen mit Makrele gemacht |rolleyes

Die Spinnrute kann ja ebenfalls genutzt werden.
Im ´Gegenzug kommst du 'mal nach Karlskrona und wir fahren an "meine Plätze"


----------



## engelspitter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Ungefähr 50 km, das ist für Schweden gar nichts.
> Ich habe übrigens meinen kleinen Hund dabei und meine etwas größere Frau |supergri, von daher könnten wir bei euch am See ein wenig angeln und dabei etwas Kaffee trinken und klönen. Die Frauen können sich tolle Einkaufstipss usw. geben, wir können unsere Erfahrungen austauschen.
> 
> Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr Ansitzangeln auf Hecht gemacht, da ich typischer Schärenangler bin. Hättest du Lust darauf? Ich habe mir deinen See ein wenig näher angeguckt, der scheint recht interessant für KöFi zu sein - ich habe da gute Erfahrungen mit Makrele gemacht |rolleyes
> ...


 
wie ist den der Name von unserem See bzw. wo haste den gefunden ? Wenn ich mit dem Link vom Veranstalter suche, finde ich nix... 
Wollte eh diesmal mal was mehr an Ruten mitnehmen für auch Abends mal ne Rute mit Köfi oder Wurm raus zu hauen um mal zu gucken was da noch im See rum kreucht... dachte mal an ne Schleie oder nen Zander, Aal oder sowat... Schären wollte ich eh wieder... Aspö auf jeden Fall... paar Hechte flitschen und Brücke Stürkö / Türkö Alulatten zocken... die stinken zwar wie die Hölle aber aum Grill haben die sich trotz grünen Gräten gut gemacht... ist ja nochwas Zeit bis dahin...können ja vorher mal Handynummern austauschen... auf jeden Fall wollte ich diesmal mal nach Kalmar und Öland mit meiner Frau...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



engelspitter schrieb:


> wie ist den der Name von unserem See bzw. wo haste den gefunden ? Wenn ich mit dem Link vom Veranstalter suche, finde ich nix...
> (...)QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

*Hornhecht - und was man mit ihm machen kann*

mit der Überschrift soll natürlich nicht vermittelt werden mit einem toten Tier zu spielen, sondern es geht um unsere kulinarischen Freuden.

Zuerst einmal soll geklärt werden was ein Hornhecht ist. Ganz einfach, dieser Kanditat:






Welche Eigenart bringt der Hornhecht mit sich?
1. Er ist ein sehr schlanker Fisch um die 50-90 cm und sehr gesund, da sehr mager.
2. Seine grünlichen Gräten lassen sich gut erkennen, dafür jedoch verfügt er auch über eine ganze Menge derselben.

Die einfachste Variante Hornhecht zu bereiten ist natürlich diesen in kleine Stücke zu schneiden und mit Salz und Pfeffer in der Pfanne zu braten. Dabei geht ein Großteil der Gräten kaputt.

Ich selber bereite ihn auf zweierlei Art zu:

*1. Räuchern:*
Hierzu verwende ich die etwas größeren Hornis, denn es ist nur relativ wenig Fleisch vorhanden. Als erstes wird der Horni ordentlich ausgenommen und dann im Wasser sauber gespült. 





Hierbei ist bitte der Bereich an der Gräte von innen anzuritzen um das Innenleben ordentlich auszuwaschen.





Ist der Fisch richtig sauber, so kann er in eine Salzlage gelegt werden. Ich verwende auf 10 liter Wasser ca 500 gr. Salz (jeder nach seinen Geschmack gg.f auch mehr verwenden). Wer möchte, der kann weitere Gewürze wie z.B. Pfeffer usw. beifügen, ich nutze ausschließlich Salz!. Der Fisch sollte mit der Lauge gut bedeckt werden.




In dieser Lauge lasse ich den Hornhecht 10-12 Stunden - es geht bis zu 24 Stunden max. liegen. Danach entnehme ich den Fisch und trockne ihn mit Küchenrollenpapier ab. Danach wird er in den Ofen gehangen:





Der Ofen wird angeheizt. Hierbei trocknet der Fisch endgültig ab. ACHTUNG: Fisch der zuvor nicht abgerieben wurde wird zu trocken!. Hat der Ofen 40-45 Grad erreicht (ca nach 10 Minuten bei offene Tür), dann wird die Flamme durch Schließung der Tür erstickt, so dass nur noch rauchende Glut in der Feuerstelle ist (Temperatur lasse ich bis max. 70 Grad steigen):









Nach ca 45 Minuten lege ich kleine trockene Zweige wieder auf die Glut bei offener Tür (man erkennt es an der Temeperatur, die auf unter 40 Grad gefallen ist), denn die alte Glut steht vor dem Ausgehen. Bei offener Tür warte ich bis sich die Flamme wieder stabil gebildet hat und wiederhole obigen Schritt. Dieses mache ich so oft bis der Hornhecht ein leicht gelblich-goldene Farbe erhalten hat, dann lege ich Wacholderzweige (wenig) oder andere zum Räuchern geeignete Zweige in die Glut und schließe sofort wieder die Tür, denn jetzt wird richtig Rauch erzeugt, in welchem ich den Fisch min. 3 Stunden hängen lasse - also auch bei erloschenen Feuer:




Dan ist der Hornhecht fertig. Je öfter man ihn nachräuchert, desto ledriger wird das Fleisch und desto intensiver der Geschmack - aber auch umsowenig Fleisch bleibt bestehen:





Guten Hunger!





*2. Filets fritiert:*

Der absolute Gaumengenuß, aber auch unsäglich Arbeit: 
Der Hornhecht wird schön sauber gemacht und filetiert. Man setzt das Messer hinter der ersten Seitenflosse an und schneidet bis auf die Gräte (nicht durch).








Dann schneidet man sich bis zur Schwanzflosse durch. 





Dieses ´wiederholt man auch auf der anderen Seite. Man hat also 2 Filets, aus welchen jedoch nach wie vor die fiesen Gräten schauen. Diese werden durch wegschneiden entfernt. Danach wird der Fisch auf die Hautseite gelegt, das Messer auf der Haut geführt und somit Fleisch und Haut getrennt.

Nun verwende ich nur Salz und Zitronensaft (frischer Saft ist natürlich am Besten, Limmette geht auch).





Mit dem Salz nicht zu großzügig umgehen und mit der Zitrone nicht geizen, denn sie bindet die Fette und beugt einer Verfärbung vor.





Das Ganze lassen wir min. 1 Stunde leicht gekühlt ziehen. Dann ab ins heiße Fett und es dauert nur eine halbe Minute bis eine Minute und der Fingerfood ist fertig:





Lasst es euch schmecken.


Peter


----------



## engelspitter (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Schwedenpeter.... wir kommen dann nächstes Jahr mal zum probieren.... |wavey:.... ist ne gute Idee mal was gemeinsam zu machen... Schleien lasse ich mal aussen vor... vielleicht mal Abends so nebenher mal ne Rute auslegen aber jetzt gezielt anzusitzen habe ich eigentlich keine Lust.... Bevorzuge dann doch eher das Spinnfischen.... auf jeden Fall sollten wir uns mal die Brücke zwischen Türkö und Stürkö vornehmen.... und dann hoffe ich ja jetzt bei meinem vierten Trip nach Schweden vielleicht mal auf ne Mefo oder nen Lachs... obwohl ich den von dir beschriebenen See mit den Zandern auch nicht außer acht werden lasse... und Aspö muss natürlich auch sein.... !!! und ich wollte mir halt auch mal Kalmar und Öland ansehen... bißchen Kultur hört diesmal auch dazu....


----------



## Schwedenpeter (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej,

die Brücke ist für mich immer die Alternatve bei schlechtem Wetter, aber ich denke, du hättest nichts dagegen, wenn wir beide mit meiner "Pippilotta" 






eine Tour auf die Schären machen, oder?

Bis bald.


----------



## engelspitter (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> die Brücke ist für mich immer die Alternatve bei schlechtem Wetter, aber ich denke, du hättest nichts dagegen, wenn wir beide mit meiner "Pippilotta"
> 
> ...


 
ne Maßnahme mit der ich bestimmt gut umgehen kann....


----------



## Kalle19 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Gute Frage! 
Ich habe mir noch keine ernsten Gedanken darüber gemacht wohin die Reise nächstes Jahr überhaupt sein sollen. |kopfkrat Schwerden auf jeden Fall - aber wo? #c

Ist ja noch hin!  |bla:


----------



## tyrarednose (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Schweden - Fans!

Sommerurlaub für 2012 ist fast zu ende geplant für 16 Tage, große Frage derzeit wo bekommen wir ein gutes Ferienhaus????

Wir suchen für 4 Personen direkt am Wasser mit Boot und ca. 10 PS Motor. Hund muss erlaubt sein und im BEreich 60-150 Km von Stockholm entfernt. 

Preis bis max. 850 € im Juli

Kennt ihr gute Adressen vll sogar Privatpersonen die vermieten ?

Grüße


----------



## Bart1976 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej Hej Ihr Schwedenfahrer,

sagt mal kann mir hier jemand eine gute Tiefenkarte des Solgen zur Verfügung stellen ?

Gruß

Gregor


----------



## gundhar (25. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hmmm bei mir stehen noch Rapadalen und die Schären aus - es wird aber hoffentlich auf die Schären hinauslaufen =)


 
Moin daci7, im Rapadalen ist das Angeln verboten. 
Die weitere Umgebung ist aber auch gut zum Angeln.


Hallo Schwedenpeter, schön daß Du Dich hier auch rumtreibst. Sehen wir uns im Februar auf der Anglermesse in Lingen?

Gruß Gundhar


----------



## daniel_ (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

So nun haben wir endlich auch gebucht. 2012 geht es Mitte Mai hoch in die Nähe von Mora an die Norwegische Grenze. Wollen diesmal ein bisschen mehr an kleinen Flüssen angeln und ich denke das diese Ecke dazu ganz gut passt. Unser Haus ist direkt am See
Ich freue mich, auch wenn es noch nen Weile bis dorthin ist.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## litzbarski (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Leute,

ein paar Kumpels und ich fahre sonst schon seit ca. 5 Jahren immer in der letzten Maiwoche an den Kalvsjön und machen dort Männerurlaub.

Aber diesmal ist es anders, bei uns wird es schwieriger die 4 Plätze voll zu bekommen und jetzt ist auch noch einer von unseren Mannen Papa geworden und fällt somit aus. Deshalb ist nächstes Jahr alles neu.

Also ich fahre mit meiner Freundin in der letzten Maiwoche in ein Top-Haus (sieht bis jetzt jedenfalls gut aus) und zwar an den Stora Färgen. Hauptzielfische sollen Zander und Barsch sein. Ich habe zwei Themen hier im Forum über den See gefunden, aber mit wenigen Infos. Also Männer, haut in die Tasten und postet mal euere Erfahrungsberichte über den See.

Andre


----------



## daniel_ (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

An welchem Kalvsjön  wart ihr denn immer? An dem in Värmland?
Zum Stora Färgen kann ich leider gar nix sagen, weiß net mal wo der liegt.

Gruß
Daniel




litzbarski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein paar Kumpels und ich fahre sonst schon seit ca. 5 Jahren immer in der letzten Maiwoche an den Kalvsjön und machen dort Männerurlaub.
> 
> ...


----------



## danielluecking (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

sooo...
ich bin anfang August auch am Östra silen..
jemand da der aus erfahrung sprechen kann,wie die Hechte oder auch barsche evtl..aale so drauf sind im see??
Wollten mit dem boot die Schilfbänke ein wenig nach den Hechten abklappern..
lohnt sich das an dem see oder eher nicht?
bin für jede Hilfe offen..
gruss


----------



## Shadrap (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich (noch) nicht sprechen, weil ich ja im nächsten Jahr auch das erste Mal zum Östra Silen fahre. Inzwischen habe ich aber diesen Link gefunden:

http://www.angelninwestschweden.de/Oestra%20Silen%20allgemein.pdf

Solltest Du Dir mal ansehen, ist sehr interessant.


----------



## danielluecking (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

kommt nichts


----------



## Shadrap (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



danielluecking schrieb:


> kommt nichts


 
Komisch, bei mir funktioniert´s.

Kannst ja mal auf diese Seite gehen:

http://www.angelninwestschweden.de/

Dann oben auf "Angeln1" klicken und nach unten scrollen.
Wenn Du da die Karte anklickst, sollte die pdf-Datei angezeigt werden.


----------



## danielluecking (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

alles klar,es klappt jetzt..besten dank..
und wenn du mehr infos bekommst dann immer gerne her damit 
danke


----------



## litzbarski (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



daniel_ schrieb:


> An welchem Kalvsjön  wart ihr denn immer? An dem in Värmland?
> Zum Stora Färgen kann ich leider gar nix sagen, weiß net mal wo der liegt.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Hallo Daniel,

wir waren am Kalvsjön der gleich neben dem Fegen ist, etwas östlich von Falkenberg.

Andre


----------



## angler10 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Leute,
Ich wollte mal fragen wo ihr denn eure Reisen bucht, denn ich will 2012 mit ein paar Kumpels eventuell mal nach Schweden fliegen um dort in den Schärengärten zu angeln.
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.

Flo


----------



## litzbarski (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



angler10 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich wollte mal fragen wo ihr denn eure Reisen bucht, denn ich will 2012 mit ein paar Kumpels eventuell mal nach Schweden fliegen um dort in den Schärengärten zu angeln.
> Wäre toll wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.
> 
> Flo



Hallo,
 ich würde Dir empfehlen bei Stugknuten.com eine Suchanzeige zu schalten, die kostet nichts und Du bekommst Angeboten von Privatanbietern.

Schöne Weihnachten

Andre


----------



## engelspitter (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

so... das alte Jahr neigt sich dem Ende .... 1 Woche Schären um Karlskrona waren es dieses Jahr ..... nächstes Jahr werden es 2 Wochen.... und es sind nur noch was mehr als 5 Monate bis es wieder losgeht.... festeingeplant sind auf jeden Fall ne Schärentour mit dem Schwedenpeter, ein Tag an der Mörrum, einen Besuch von Kalmar und Öland und ne Kanutour... wo weiß ich noch nicht...
Ne Frage hätte ich jedoch noch : lohnt es sich die Fähre Puttgarden / Rödby im voraus zu buchen ??? haben bei der Hinfahrt immer längere Zeit stehen müssen ... und da wir am Pfingstwochenende fahren befürchte ich das wieder... nur ist das Problem das wir nicht zu 100 % sagen können, ob wir auch genau zu der Zeit da sind, wen die Fähre ablegt, da ich befürchte das in dem einem Jahr sich bzgl. Baustellen auf der A 1 nicht viel geändert haben wird... 
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Schweden-Fans einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Petri für 2012 !!!


----------



## hajobu (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

#dIch fahre deshalb immer die A2, das klappte bisher immer reibungslos. Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit am Vortag gegen abend loszufahren ? Dann ist man dort ehe der Reiseverkehr einsetzt ! Wenn man so gegen ein bis drei Uhr in der Nacht dort oben ankommt, so hat man keine Probleme, da kaum Verkehr ist Ich habe es bisher immer so gemacht und bin meistens noch eher da als ich bei gebuchter Fähre da sein sollte. Nie eine Wartezeit länger als eine dreiviertel Stunde gehabt !!
Ich komme aus dem Sauerland und habe ja fast die gleiche Strecke.


----------



## mymo (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ engelspitter

Empfehle Dir die A1 zu fahren(fahre dort öfter BN-HB). Bis Bremen sind die Baustellen fertig und es kann3-spurig gefahren werden. Bremen- HH sind nur noch ca. 3 Baustellen.
So planen, das ihr gegen 5-6 Uhr in Puttgarden seid. Dann könnt ihr nachts fahren (ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung) und es ist kaum was los auf den Straßen. Gegenüber Navi holst Du bestimmt 45min auf.
Wartezeit in Puttgarden wird auch nicht sein. Setzt erst später ein. Die Fährtickets(Schwedenticket) über Internet bei Scandline (eben googlen) buchen. Hier ca. 3 Wochen vor der Fahrt, dann gibt es noch einen Nachlaß (Economy-Tarif). Geht von Puttgarden-Rödy, Helsingör-Helsingborg. 

mymo :m


----------



## engelspitter (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

eigentlich wollten wir in der Nacht so gegen 3 - 4 Uhr losfahren... das heißt das wir ungefähr so gegen 10 Uhr in Puttgarden sind... da wir diesmal 2 Damen dabei haben, werden die Pinkelpausen wohl üppiger ausfallen als sonst... denke das es bestimmt 11 - 12 Uhr wird. Beruhigend ist jedoch schon mal zu hören, das die Baustellen weniger geworden sind.... waren ja voll nervig... gerade hinter Bremen bis Hamburg... !!! Problem ist auch das wir erst ab Samstag 16 Uhr in unser Ferienhaus können, da es die Woche vorher auch noch belegt ist. Gut... man könnte noch nen Zwischenstop in Mörrum machen und sich schonmal die ein oder andere Angelkarte zulegen... wollte nochmal nach Härnäs... mal gucken ob mein Hecht von vor 2 Jahren noch den selben Standpunkt bevorzugt. #h
A 2 habe ich mich noch garnicht mit beschäftigt... muss ich mal in Maps gucken...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej Engelsplitter,

zuerst das fest eingeplante Angeln: Wir sind definitiv erst am 09.06. in Schweden, da meine Künstlerin wahrscheinlich am Eurovision Song Contest teilnimmt und ich somit im Mai nach Baku fliege ;-)

Nun zu deinen Reisen:

ich würde die Fähre niemals vorher buchen, du kannst frech auf die linke Spur vor der Fähre fahren, mit Mastercard bezahlen, 10,- EUR Zuschlag und du bist in der Schnellspur. Dafür erhältst du 10% Rabatt auf Einkäufe und Catering an Bord ;-)

Ich fahre oftmals die Brückenpassage, also von HH - Flensburg bis Kolding und dann über Odense-Kopenhagen-Malmö ;-) funktioniert sehr gut.

Eine Alternative wäre auch dieses hier:

http://www.ttline.com/de/Germany/Fahrplane--Preise/Preise/

In diesem Falle müsstest du nur früher los fahren, kannst dafür an Bord schlafen.

Einen gesegneten Jahreswechsel

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Schwedenpeter

09.06. ist unser Abreisetag... Schade !!! klappt ja dann doch nicht.... musste mich vorher noch mit Infos füttern... 
Aber jetzt erzähl mal was das mit dem Euro Vision Song Gesingsang zu tun hat ???

Guten Rutsch dir auch


----------



## Schwedenpeter (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



engelspitter schrieb:


> @ Schwedenpeter
> 
> 09.06. ist unser Abreisetag... Schade !!! klappt ja dann doch nicht.... musste mich vorher noch mit Infos füttern...
> Aber jetzt erzähl mal was das mit dem Euro Vision Song Gesingsang zu tun hat ???
> ...


 

Hej 

ich arbeite für eine türkische Sängerin, die wir gerade mit europäischer Musik für den deutschen Markt vorbereiten. In der Türkei ist sie eine der größten Sängerinnen und gewann dieses Jahr den MTV Music Award als bester türkischer Act (mit türkischer Musik / RNB Einfluß). Nach Europa kommen wir englischsprachig und europäischer ;-)

Aktuell gehören wir mit zu den Anwärtern als türkische Vertreter beim Eurovision, aber die Entscheidung liegt nicht bei uns ;-)


----------



## engelspitter (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

und wenn nicht ??? dann biste hoffentlich vorher da ...


----------



## gehawe (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Bart1976 schrieb:


> Hej Hej Ihr Schwedenfahrer,
> 
> sagt mal kann mir hier jemand eine gute Tiefenkarte des Solgen zur Verfügung stellen ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Gregor,

Auf der Homepage von Eksjö oder unter folendem Link:

http://www.eksjo.se/kultur_fritid/friluftsliv/fiskeguiden/sjoear/solgen

Unter der Karte des Solgen sind 2 Links: Übersetzt: "Tiefenkarte West" und "Tiefenkarte Ost"

Bei Mellby gibt es auch einen kleinen Hofladen (gibt super Rindfleisch und prima Honig dort). Da gibt es Angelkarten und (manchmal) Hardcopys der Tiefenkarte.

Gruß

Gerhard


----------



## Schwedenpeter (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



engelspitter schrieb:


> und wenn nicht ??? dann biste hoffentlich vorher da ...




Ein frohes neues Jahr erst einmal:

Nein, leider nicht, da wir unseren Urlaub, besser gesagt meine Frau, schon im November beantragen mussten (Krankenhaus).

Unser Urlaub 2012 steht fest:

Juni
Oktober
Weihnachten/Neujahr

Dazwischen werde ich sicher noch für einzelne Tage (3-4 Tage jeweils) rüberdüsen.


----------



## engelspitter (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Schwedenpeter....

dir auch.... !!! vielleicht kommste ja doch ein paar Tage vor dem 09.06....wir hauen aber am 09.06 bereits früh ab, da ja Abends das erste Spiel der Deutschen gegen Portugal ist und da muss der Grill und der Fernseher bei mir zu Haus glühen..An Silvester wurde dann besprochen, das wir auf jeden Fall Fahrräder mitnehmen und wir ein Kanutour machen wollen... dazu habe ich nen interessanten Link gefunden : 
http://www.kanustrecke-lyckebyan.se.tc/

was hälste davon ??? oder haste nen anderen Tip ?? Rute kommt natürlich mit ins Boot


----------



## Schwedenpeter (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej,

einje wunderschöne Strecke hast du dir ausgesucht. 

Hinsichtlich angeln: Unbedingt vor Ort nach Angelkarte fragen, denn es ist ein Angelscheinpflichtiger Fluß. Im südlichen Teil fängt man sehr gut, dort erhält man dan Angelschein in Kamms Sportfiske in Karlskrona (Fischhafen).
Frühjahr und Herbst sind gut für steigende MeFo, aber nur bis Kattismala, dort werden sie durch die ersten Wehre ausgebremst.

Nördlich der Wehre gibt es guten Weißfischbestand, hierdurch bedingt auch richtig fette Barsche. Hechte lauern auch, aber die Barsche haben das Zepter im Maul ;-)

Bachforellen wirst du dort auch fangen können, falls du möchtest.

Landschaftlich eine Hammergeile Kanutour, angeltechnisch wäre der Ronnebya mehr zu empfehlen.

Frohes neus und Petri

Peter


----------



## engelspitter (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Peter.... ich kenne den Lyckebyan vom letztem Jahr... wir waren sogar an dem Fluß dran... Er lief parallel zur Hauptstraße ... kann dir den Ort nicht mehr genau sagen wie der hieß, auf jeden Fall waren wir da an nem Putt and Take See und wollten dann man an den Fluß ran... die Strecke war jedoch nur für Fliegenfischer freigegeben ... wir suchten dann eine Strecke für Kunstköder auf und schauten uns die Gegebenheiten an .... leider führte der Fluß so wenig Wasser das wir davon Abstand nahmen dort zu fischen und uns Karten zu holen...obwohl vor meiner Nase was gewaltig platschte... konnte aber nicht erkennen was es war... den Angelladen den du meinst der ist doch unten im Hafengebiet oder ??? in der Nähe gibt es auch ein Fischgeschäft... mit lecker Sachen !!! aber das kennst du ja bestimmt... !!!


----------



## Schwedenpeter (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej,

genau den Angelladen meine ich. Das Fischgeschäft welches du meinst iust hoffentlich gleich das erste Geschäft wenn du von der Strasse abbiegst (der Inhaber spricht übrigens sehr gut deutsch und der Fisch ist günstig und Fangfrisch).

Die Ortschaft die du meinst ist Kattismala ;-) und da gibt es zwei P&T, einen für Spinnfischer und einen für Fliegenfischer ;-)


----------



## joey96 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hi Boardies,
ich suche einen Campingplatz in Süd bzw Mittelschweden der sowohl die Bereiche Familie als auch Angeln abdeckt. Am besten wäre ein Fluss in direkter Nähe der zum Fliegenfischen geeignet wäre. Gegen einen See hätte ich auch nicht einzuwenden solange er mit der Flige erfolgreich zu befischen ist.

Lg joey|wavey:


----------



## Scabbers (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo allerseits,

  nachdem ich letztes Jahr in Schweden vom Angelvirus infiziert wurde, und die Krankheitssymptome auch nach Erwerb des Fischereischeins unvermindert heftig sind, geht es dieses Jahr für etwas längere Zeit nach Schweden - Elternzeit sei Dank :vik:
  Die letzten 2 April-Wochen verbringen wir am Mosjön in der Nähe von Nybro. Jemand Erfahrungen an dem See? Habe mal was von guten Schleien-Fängen gehört |kopfkrat In den 2 Wochen soll natürlich auch den Meerforellen nachgestellt werden. Entweder am Lyckebyan, Ronnybyan oder Hossmoan oder doch überall oder in den Schären? Bin überfragt, da es "das erste Mal" für mich sein wird. |rotwerden Was wären die Vorschläge?
  Anschließend geht es für 4 Wochen in die Gegend nördlich von Forserum. Neben einem angrenzenden "Edelfischteich" haben wir noch 2 Boote in 2 Seen, muss nur noch herausfinden in welchen, evtl. eines im Lilla Nätaren. Gibt es für die Gegend irgendwelche Tipps, tolle Gewässer, etc.?
  Zum Abschluss dann noch 4 Wochen mit Großfamilie am Frissjön südöstlich von Stockaryd. Hier schon mal jemand gewesen?

  Noch jemand zu der Zeit in der Gegend? Über Anregungen, Erfahrungsaustausch hier, per PN oder wie auch immer, und natürlich auch gemeinsames Angeln, Grillen etc. in Schweden würden wir uns freuen.

  Grüße aus der Altmark


----------



## engelspitter (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Peter.... ja das haben wir auch gemerkt, dass der gut deutsch spricht... hat uns aber erstmal gelassen und uns mit Händen und Füssen erklären lassen um sich dann recht schadenfroh aber immer freundlich zu " outen" . wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag der direkt auf der linken Seite hinter einer Brücke.... auf jeden Fall direkt am Wasser... !!! 
Wo hast du den auf Aspö bereits gefischt ??? Wir waren in dem Hafen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wo die Fähre anliegt.... hatten dort einige Hechte, aber keine Giganten... sind dann was über die Felsen ( mussten dabei über ne Weide mit so riesen Urviechernkühen ) und waren was die Hechte angeht auch relativ zufrieden... Auf der Rückfahrt zur Fähre dann nochmal angehalten, an ner Stelle wo mehrere Stege ins Wasser gingen. Auf einem davon standen ein paar bierschwankende Kollegen aus, vom Akzent her würde ich sagen Sachsen, die unser ankommen direkt mit dem Kommentar : " Hier fängt man nix " kommentierten. Nachdem wir dann unsere Ruten mit Blinkern bestückt hatten und bei unseren Kollegen gesehen hatten, dass sie auf Grund des hohen Alkoholspiegels und der schlechten Ausrüstung ne Maximalweite mit ihren Kunstködern von 5 - 10 Metern erreichten schleuderten wir dann mal unsere Köder raus... ein erstes erstaunen machte sich breit unter unseren Nachbarn ... und als mein Bruder dann direkt nach der dritten Umdrehung von sich gab : Hab was !!! wurden die Kollegen ganz blass... nach kurzem Drill kam ein guter Hecht von ca. 75 cm zum vorschein ... doch dann kam der Hammer...unsere Freunde riefen rüber : isss dassss ???? mein Bruder : Hecht... ist aber zu klein... und schwupp entschwand er wieder in den Fluten... danach absolute Ruhe von gegenüber.. wir mussten dann aber auch direkt weiter weil wir die Fähre noch bekommen wollten und sind dann wirklich nach einem Wurf und einem Hecht wieder gefahren... wie verabschiedeten uns mit einem freundlichen Petri Heil noch, was jedoch nicht erwidert wurde... wir lachten uns noch auf der Fähre kaputt ... und die Jungs packen es bis heute nicht !!!


----------



## Shadrap (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



joey96 schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> ich suche einen Campingplatz in Süd bzw Mittelschweden der sowohl die Bereiche Familie als auch Angeln abdeckt. Am besten wäre ein Fluss in direkter Nähe der zum Fliegenfischen geeignet wäre. Gegen einen See hätte ich auch nicht einzuwenden solange er mit der Flige erfolgreich zu befischen ist.
> 
> Lg joey|wavey:


 
Mit Campingplätzen kenne ich mich nicht so aus, ich miete immer ein Häuschen. Spontan fällt mir da ein sehr schön gelegener Platz in Bengtsfors ein. Der liegt direkt an den Seen Lelången und Ärtingen:

http://www.dalslandscamping.se/

Wie es in der Gegend bezüglich Fliegenfischen aussieht, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Benni1987 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, wohin... wer mir Tip´s geben kann , würde mir schon helfen. Ich dachte da an Westschweden, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß noch nicht genau... |kopfkrat



Hey,also wenn du auf große hechte und riesen-barsche fischen willst bist du mi dem "Hummeln"-see sehr gut beraten.ist zwar östliches schweden aber das hat,wie ich finde nur vorteile.nicht zuletzt wegen dem im durchschnitt besseren wetter...
Ich war bereits mehrfach dort und habe ausnahmslos supergut gefangen!Der see ist einfach das perfekte angelgewässer und der bestand ist jenseits von allem was ich sonst so befischen durfte!

Ich fahre nächstes jahr anfang august an den flaren.Soll einen besonders guten zanderbestand haben...da bin ich mal sehr gespannt!Ich wäre auch sehr dankbar für gute ratschläge bezüglich köder und hotspots...aber wer wäre das nicht!?|rolleyes

Allerbeste Grüße


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Benni ! Wegen dem Flaren wende Dich mal an PETERS SPORT , Lagan . Der hat dort einen Angelladen und ich hab mich mit ihm mal unterhalten , wo wir am Vidöstern waren . Er Fischt fast nur am Flaren und kann Dir auch bestimmt eine Seekarte zuschicken . Hab leider keinen Link , mal ein bisschen Googeln ?   Gruß  Bernd  #h


----------



## hghannes (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Werd Ende Mai anfang Juni mit drei kameraden an den Immeln Südschweden fahren.


----------



## pfingstangler (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



hghannes schrieb:


> Werd Ende Mai anfang Juni mit drei kameraden an den Immeln Südschweden fahren.


 
Gutes Hechtrevier, aber keine Zander!


----------



## EdekX (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Wie schätzt ihr den Winter ein dieses Jahr ?
Möglich , das Anfang April kein Eis mehr im südlichen Teil Schwedens vorhanden ist ?
Bin eine Woche oben am 07.04 nähe Högsby.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



EdekX schrieb:


> Wie schätzt ihr den Winter ein dieses Jahr ?
> Möglich , das Anfang April kein Eis mehr im südlichen Teil Schwedens vorhanden ist ?
> Bin eine Woche oben am 07.04 nähe Högsby.




Ich will ja hoffen das wir bis dahin überhaupt mal Eis kriegen, zwecks Heringsangeln.|bigeyes
Petri Heil
Detlef


----------



## EdekX (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Also kann man von ausgehen das es Dann eisfrei ist im April, hab da echt so meine bedenken, was man so alles liest :/


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



EdekX schrieb:


> Also kann man von ausgehen das es Dann eisfrei ist im April, hab da echt so meine bedenken, was man so alles liest :/




Schreibe mich ca. 2 Wochen vorher per PM an, da kann ich Dir genau sagen wie es wird. Ich glaube aber nicht das wir hier noch richtig Winter kriegen.

Petri Heil 
Detlef


----------



## Shadrap (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe mir schon gedacht, daß der Juni für Salmoniden nicht so optimal ist. Vielleicht haben wir ja Anfang Juni noch Glück und das Wasser hat sich noch nicht so sehr erwärmt. Auf die Webseite, die Du genannt hast, bin ich schon gestoßen. Da gibt´s ja jede Menge Interessantes zu lesen. Ich schicke Dir auf jeden Fall per PN meine Mailadresse, falls Du noch weitere Infos für mich hast.


----------



## Schlammfisch (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ich fahre dieses Jahr ab Pfingsten für 2 Wochen an den Lagan bei Ljungby. Ich war schon mehrmals in Südschweden,immer im Spätsommer.
Ich habe anglerisch noch nie einen richtigen Reinfall erlebt(im Gegensatz zu Deutschland),irgendwas ging immer.Wir hatten immer ein Haus am Wasser,Angeln,Pilze suchen, Natur erleben, einfach herrlich.
Ich war noch nie um diese zeit in Schweden und noch nie an einem Fluss.
Meine Frage, kann mir jemand etwas zum Angeln im Lagan um diese Jahreszeit sagen? Wie sieht es um diese Jahreszeit mit Pilzen aus? Wie sind die Angelbestimmungen,Strecke Hamneda-Traryd? Wie ist das mit dem Aalfang,Verboten oder erlaubt?

Gruß und Petri uwe


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Schreibe mich ca. 2 Wochen vorher per PM an, da kann ich Dir genau sagen wie es wird. Ich glaube aber nicht das wir hier noch richtig Winter kriegen.
> 
> Petri Heil
> Detlef



Hi Delef, 
Shadrap fährt an den Östra-Silen (südliches Värmland). Nur zur Info: Wir haben 25 cm Eis (was nicht sonderlich viel ist und es liegen ca. 45 cm Schnee. Die langfristige Prognose sagt Dauerfrost und Temperaturen bis über -20 Grad voraus. Der Winter kam spät, aber er kam! Ich schaue aus dem Fenster und sehe meinen Nachbarn beim Eisfischen zu. Bis jetzt hat der aber noch nichts!
LG
Andreas


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Andreas,

jetzt hab ichs auch mitbekommen. Nee, so viel Eis haben wir noch nicht auf dem Wasser. Frost ja, aber nicht viel unterm Gefrierpunkt. Soll auch nicht sooo kalt werden.
Also Shadrap mich nicht anschreiben. Ist nämlich ein ganzes Stück weg von mir. 

LG
Detlef


----------



## bastus (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Schlammfisch
Am Lagan auf jeden Fall mal auf Quappe versuchen,da hat man auch ne gute chance mal ne richtig gute (50+) zu erwischen. Hatte selbst Erfolg mit Köderfisch. Dicke Bleie mitnehemn, ist mitunter sehr starke Strömung um diese Zeit.


----------



## Shadrap (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> ...Also Shadrap mich nicht anschreiben. Ist nämlich ein ganzes Stück weg von mir.
> 
> LG
> Detlef


 
Ja, ich weiß #c
Das war wohl ein Missverständnis zwischen Andreas und Dir.
Du hattest ja dem Boardie EdekX geantwortet und der sollte Dich anschreiben, nicht ich.

Alles klar  ?


----------



## EdekX (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Heyho, das hört sich ja wirklich nicht gut an.
Vielleicht ist der 07.04 zu früh , weil Eisfischen kommt leider nicht in Frage.
Stehe natürlich im Zwiespalt, ob ich noch umbuchen sollte.

Ich kann leider nur die 2. Aprilwoche Urlaub machen, der Rest des Jahres ist ist nicht machbar 

Any ideas? #t


----------



## Schlammfisch (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



bastus schrieb:


> @ Schlammfisch
> Am Lagan auf jeden Fall mal auf Quappe versuchen,da hat man auch ne gute chance mal ne richtig gute (50+) zu erwischen. Hatte selbst Erfolg mit Köderfisch. Dicke Bleie mitnehemn, ist mitunter sehr starke Strömung um diese Zeit.


 Quappe klingt gut, ist bei mir daheim selten und auch geschützt. 
Wie sieht es anfang Juni mit Pilzen ausß Meine Frau muss ja auch beschäftigt werden?


----------



## hajobu (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Für Pilze suchen bist Du etwas zu früh dort, so mitte Juli würde es schon eher passen#6


----------



## Schlammfisch (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



hajobu schrieb:


> Für Pilze suchen bist Du etwas zu früh dort, so mitte Juli würde es schon eher passen#6


Ich hatte die Hoffnung das mir jemand sagt das ist ein Gebiet für Morcheln oder andere Frühjahrspilze.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Brandenmaerker (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Na hier in der Ecke bei Euch fühle ich mich doch ganz wohl ;-)
Nach etlichen Jahren Auszeit wegen Hausbau, Familiengründung etc. ziehts mich im Juli erstmal eine Woche wieder dorthin, der Virus hatte mich eben gepackt und die Auszeit war ungemein schwer.
Es geht an meinen geliebten Asnensee (Smaland), war bis 2004 regelmässig dort, wir wollen nach Hechten schleppen und meine Kinder sind jetzt soweit mal zu schauen ob Michel  in Löneberga sein Zimmer auch aufgeräumt hat ;-)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich eine Gewässerkarte vom Asnensee vorab bekomme?

Meine alte Karte ist irgendwie abhandengekommen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

schweden ist ein herrliches land. natur pur
 ich war 4 mal in hökensäs  nahe vätternsee aber  halt auf forelle  ist ein traum dort zu angeln. habe mich aber auch mit leuten unterhalten die dort auf hecht waren und auch jede menge  gefangen hatten.


----------



## wachteltyp (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Für mich geht´s im Juni an den Immeln in Südschweden!:vik:


----------



## Spinner_X (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ich fahre Ende Juni für ein paar Wochen in den südlichsten Zipfel von Dalarna. Naturpark Malingsbo-Kloten. Habe dort ein Haus mit Grundstück am See + Ruderboot bekommen. Steht wohl allein und zum Einkaufen sollen es 15 km sein. Freue mich auf Natur Natur und Einsamkeit (ausgenommen auf die Mücken). Ich hatte hier schon mal in einem Forum einen Bericht über das Feriendorf bei Kloten gelesen. Das liegt wohl so 20 km weg. Mehr weiß ich eigentlich nicht über die Ecke - und ich war vorher auch noch nicht in Schweden. Nach allem was ich so gehört und gelesen habe werde ich mich wohl mit verschiedensten Kunstködern auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch stürzen... 
 Außerdem wollte ich mal mit Köderfisch und Segelposen bzw. Schleppmontage experimentieren. Mal sehen. Kenn mich ja dort nicht aus, aber Seen gibt es genügend!!! Da ich das Auto dabei habe, werde ich auch mal zum Siljan oder nach Nordwesten Richtung norwegische Grenze hoch fahren. Falls irgendjemand schon mal dort- also so ca 50 - 100 km nördlich von Örebro bzw. unterhalb von Falun gefischt hat, wäre ich natürlich super dankbar für Tipps bzw. Warnungen...


----------



## daniel_ (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

An welchem See steht denn dein Haus?
Fahren dieses Jahr auch in die Ecke- im Mai.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Spinner_X schrieb:


> .................... Da ich das Auto dabei habe, werde ich auch mal zum Siljan..............





Den kannst Du getrost vergessen! Da gibt es keine Fische.
Detlef


----------



## Spinner_X (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



daniel_ schrieb:


> An welchem See steht denn dein Haus?
> Fahren dieses Jahr auch in die Ecke- im Mai.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es der See Malingsbo ist. Genaue Adresse habe ich noch nicht, die bekomme ich erst, wenn die Hausmiete komplett überwiesen ist. Bin auch gespannt. Auf jeden Fall gibt es dort Fische |bigeyes. 

Daniel, an welchen See fahrt ihr denn? 

...und mir war echt nicht bekannt, dass es im Siljan keine Fische gibt...

Gruß
Spinner


----------



## hajobu (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

#dLass Dir nichts erzählen, ich war letztes Jahr am Siljan in Mora und Rättvik, habe zugeschaut, wie geangelt wurde, Fisch ist noch genug da !!!!


----------



## daniel_ (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

So, am Freitag geht es endlich los gen Norden. Dieses Jahr geht es ca 70km Nordwestlich von Mora an einen mittelgroßen See. Bin gespannt und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und nette Fische ;-)
Werde euch, wie immer, im Nachgang mit einen Bericht versorgen.

Wann geht es für den Rest der Maiurlauber los? 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Shadrap (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Moin Daniel,

wie groß ist denn der See in etwa und konntet Ihr im Vorfeld einige Infos sammeln? Auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß und viel Erfolg da oben! Bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.

Hoffentlich melden sich die anderen Schwedenurlauber auch mal, wenn sie wieder zurück sind. Schreibt einfach mal wie es Euch ergangen ist, es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen, wie es bei den anderen so gelaufen ist. Bei uns geht´s am 01. Juni los und ich werde anschließend sicher auch wieder einen kleinen Bericht abliefern.


----------



## Johann (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej, wir fahren Anfang Juli ins Värmland an den Ränken

#hJohann


----------



## Wobblerfan (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo ! Sind Samstag gut hier angekommen ( Skärsjön - Tvaaker ) . Wetter war gestern ganz gut , Boot fertig gemacht , aber nicht los gewesen . Heute schlechtes Wetter , Sturm und Regen . Mal sehen , ob wir morgen loskönnen . Zeit haben wir ja genug . Bis dann , Wf  #h


----------



## Gädda kille (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

In der letzten Augustwoche gehts an den Flaren bei Ljungby. Soll ein guter Zandersee sein. Da ich aber noch nie auf Zander war, wird mir das gute Gewässer wohl wieder nur Hechte und hoffentlich gute Barsche bringen. Genau so wichtig wie die Fische sind für mich auch die Blaubeeren und Pilze. Hoffentlich wirds ähnlich gut wie letztes Jahre.
Gruß
Henning


----------



## daniel_ (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Moin Daniel,
> 
> wie groß ist denn der See in etwa und konntet Ihr im Vorfeld einige Infos sammeln? Auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß und viel Erfolg da oben! Bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
> 
> Hoffentlich melden sich die anderen Schwedenurlauber auch mal, wenn sie wieder zurück sind. Schreibt einfach mal wie es Euch ergangen ist, es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen, wie es bei den anderen so gelaufen ist. Bei uns geht´s am 01. Juni los und ich werde anschließend sicher auch wieder einen kleinen Bericht abliefern.




Der ist so 6km lang und ca 2,5km breit, jedoch mit einigen Einbuchtungen und Inseln.
Mir ist immer besonders wichtig vorab wenig bis KEINE Infos über den See im Netz zu finden, weil dann weiß ich das der noch recht unbekannt sein sollte.
Das macht ihn für mich noch interesanter. Aber mal schauen wie das Angeln dort so wird...
Melde mich anschließend.
Ihr fahrt ja genau nach uns los, wir werden am 3. Juni heim sein.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wobblerfan (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@   Shadrap  
Hoffentlich melden sich die anderen Schwedenurlauber auch mal, wenn sie wieder zurück sind. 


Hallo ! Bin zwar noch nicht zurück , aber melde mich trotzdem mal eben . Samstag gut angekommen ( Skärsjö ) . Heute das erstemal raus , beim schleppen drei Hechte ( 80 - 75 und ein 50er ) . Dabei noch drei Fehlbisse |gr: . Die Richtigen kommen wohl noch :q . Schwimmen alle wieder . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Shadrap (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@Wobblerfan
Eine Livemeldung aus Schweden ist natürlich auch super! Danke.
Viel Glück weiterhin, der Anfang ist ja gemacht.


----------



## daniel_ (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @   Shadrap
> Hoffentlich melden sich die anderen Schwedenurlauber auch mal, wenn sie wieder zurück sind.
> 
> 
> Hallo ! Bin zwar noch nicht zurück , aber melde mich trotzdem mal eben . Samstag gut angekommen ( Skärsjö ) . Heute das erstemal raus , beim schleppen drei Hechte ( 80 - 75 und ein 50er ) . Dabei noch drei Fehlbisse |gr: . Die Richtigen kommen wohl noch :q . Schwimmen alle wieder . Gruß Wf  #h




Live Meldungen sind klasse!!! Lese ich immer gerne und freue mich auf weitere Meldungen.

Eigentlich müssten doch schon die ganzen Aprilfahrer wieder heim sein... Naja warten wir mal ab. Ich hab für mich jedenfalls entschieden, dass ich anfragen der "Neuanmelder" nach Seen und Info grundsätzlich nicht mehr beantworte, da man von diesen Leuten meist sowieso nix mehr hört...:-(


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Tach ! Heute hat´s bis Spätnachmittag geregnet . Da haben wir nicht so die große Lust zum Angeln  . Also nach Ullared zum Einkaufen . Aber vorher , beim Frühstück haben wir noch Besuch bekommen . Zwei Kraniche , gar nicht mal scheu #6
Dann , als der Regen nachließ nichts wie los . Muttern zwei Hechte ( 80-55 ) und ich auch zwei ( 75- 50 ) . Im Drill wieder zwei verloren , wobei sich einer gut anfühlte |gr: . Auf Blau - Silber und Barschdekor . Himmel stark bewölkt , aber endlich mal wenig Wind . Temp. 10-12 ° C . Mal schauen , was morgen abgeht . Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## daniel_ (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach ! Heute hat´s bis Spätnachmittag geregnet . Da haben wir nicht so die große Lust zum Angeln  . Also nach Ullared zum Einkaufen . Aber vorher , beim Frühstück haben wir noch Besuch bekommen . Zwei Kraniche , gar nicht mal scheu #6
> Dann , als der Regen nachließ nichts wie los . Muttern zwei Hechte ( 80-55 ) und ich auch zwei ( 75- 50 ) . Im Drill wieder zwei verloren , wobei sich einer gut anfühlte |gr: . Auf Blau - Silber und Barschdekor . Himmel stark bewölkt , aber endlich mal wenig Wind . Temp. 10-12 ° C . Mal schauen , was morgen abgeht . Gruß  Bernd #h




Schöner Hecht.
Sind die bei Euch schon komplett durch mit dem Laichen?
An welchem See seid ihr denn?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wobblerfan (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Moin !  Ja , sind mit dem Laichen durch #6
Skärsjö , Nähe Tvaaker .  Ich krieg  die kleinen Kringel über die beiden a nicht hin #c .  Heute morgen Sturm und strömender Regen |gr:    Gruß   Bernd #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Tach Leute ! Gestern Nachmittag wurde es vom Wetter her richtig gut . Vom Fischen nicht so dolle . Muttern gleich drei Bisse vernaukt ( trotz scharfer Haken ) #d , ich einen 60er und einen besseren kurz vor der Landung verloren . So 80- 90 hatte der , biss auf einen großen 3-teiler Barsch von Jenzi . Heute nur kurz raus , bezog sich und fing an zu pullern . Muttern einen 65er , das war´s #c . Wird Zeit für einen Ü1 |rolleyes .  Glücklicherweise haben wir noch Zeit  . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Shadrap (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Na dann drücke ich Euch die Daumen, daß es mit dem Meter noch klappt. Wie lange bleibt Ihr denn noch?


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Shadrap  
Wie lange bleibt Ihr denn noch? 		

Hallo ! Jetzt noch fünf Wochen  |rolleyes    Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Boah !!!! Noch 5 Wochen !!!!
Du bist zu beneiden. Na ja , nächste Woche geht´s auch für mich los nach Schweden. Eine Woche angeln und relaxen mit drei Kumpels . 
Werde dann auch einen Bericht einstellen wie´s war.

Gruß und weiterhin Petri Heil Ralf


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Gruß und weiterhin http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=93Petri Heil Ralf

Hallo ! Vielen Dank , Wünsche Euch auch viel Erfolg . Überigens hat sich das Wetter von gestern auf heute geändert , das ist unnormal |rolleyes .  24 ° auf mal . Aber nur gut  . Waren heute nicht angeln , sondern zur Classic Motor bei Tjolöholm . Alte Autos und Motorräder , nur vom feinsten  . Bis dann , Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Tach ! Heute war´s drückend warm, weshalb die Fische so schlecht bissen  . Muttern einen 73er , ich nur einen Biss . Dann verdunkelte sich der Himmel und ein Gewitter nahte |bigeyes .Nichts wie rein , gerade noch geschafft . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo ! Trotz grosser Hitze rausgefahren . Auf dem Wasser natürlich noch wärmer ( 30° ) Da schmeckt ein kühles Bier doppelt so gut |rolleyes . Meine Frau einen 55er und einen Fehlbiss , ich einen 72er und auch einen Fehlbiss |evil: . Morgen sind die großen Wobbler drann , mal sehen was geht . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## fabikus (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Bernd,

wollte nurmal kurz mitteilen, dass es hier -bis zu diesem Augenblick- stille Mitleser gibt. Mich zum Beispiel #h

Deine Berichte sind klasse! :m
Weiter so!
Ich wünsche dir noch tolle Tage und dickes Petri.

Für mich geht es erst im August los. Hoffentlich rechtzeitig zur Pilzsaison.
Grüße vom Bodensee!
Fabi


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ fabikus 
wollte nurmal kurz mitteilen, dass es hier -bis zu diesem Augenblick- stille Mitleser gibt. Mich zum Beispiel #h

Das freut mich , vielen Dank für die Blumen #6. Ja , Pilze würde ich auch gerne sammeln , leider ungünstige Jahreszeit . Wo fährst Du denn im August hin , wenn man fragen darf ? 
So , nu aber : der Bann scheint gebrochen . Gestern nur ein 60er , wollten dann am Spätnachmittag nochmal los , doch der Wind nahm dermaßen zu , das wir es unterliessen |gr: . 
Heute von zehn bis vierzehn Uhr geangelt . Gleich die guten Stellen angefahren und nach zehn Minuten den ersten guten Biss , wohl zu kurz angefasst #d . Wiederum zehn  Minuten danach wieder das gleiche. Und der saß |rolleyes . Nach einem richtig guten Drill , kam er langsam hoch , und beim Anblick dachte ich nur : Oo , den grossen Kescher vergessen , hoffentlich langt der Boga ;+ . Dann hatten wir ihn endlich im Boot und die Freude war groß |rolleyes . Der Wobbler ( Grosser dreiteiler Barsch von Jenzi ) saß ganz vorn im Maul , so das er unbeschadet wieder schwimmen durfte . Ach so , das Wetter : strahlender Sonnenschein , ca. 23° , mässiger Wind . Gebissen an einer Schaarkante , von 15 auf 7 meter ansteigend . Mal sehen wie der Wind wird , Muttern will wieder raus :k . Gruß an alle   Bernd #hHätte ich fast vergessen , 108 cm .


----------



## Schwedenangler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ein dickes Petri Heil !!
Ist ja ein richtig schöner Fisch !!
Heut Nacht geht´s endlich los nach Schweden                 an den Asnen . Kann´s kaum noch abwarten.Ich hoffe ich hab dann auch so ein Glück   !!


----------



## Wobblerfan (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo , ich nochmal ! 

@ Schwedenangler 
Ich hoffe ich hab dann auch so ein Glück   !! 		
Ja , das wünsch ich Euch auch  

Hab noch einen kleinen Nachtrag : Wir waren nochmal kurz los und ein 90er konnte den großen Jenzi nicht wiederstehen . Scheint wohl magische Kraft auf die Brüder auszuüben |rolleyes .
Soll mir nur recht sein #6 Gruß   Bernd  #h


----------



## fabikus (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Wir sind in Västergötland unterwegs, ne Stunde östlich von Göteborg.
Von Konstanz(Bodensee) schon ne Strecke. Aber es wird sich lohnen, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Petri zum ersten Meter!:vik:


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Leute ! Gestern morgen Gewitter mit kurzen Schauern , anschließend raus . Nicht einen Biss bei drei Stunden fischen |kopfkrat . 

Heute Morgen merklich kühler ( 13° ) . Für vier Stunden raus , einen einzigen Biss , der aber nicht schlecht war . Beim einholen zwecks Wobblerwechsels rumste es . Erst dachte ich ein lütter , aber anscheinend kam der Gute auf´s Boot zugeschwommen |bigeyes , denn plötzlich ging das Theater los . Ergebniss : Ein strammer Meter #6 , gebissen auf einen Savagear 19cm -3teiler in Herringfarbe . Ich finde diese Dinger Affengeil  . 
Nachmittags wurde es wieder richtig warm . Mal sehen , ev. nachher nochmal !  Gruß  Bernd  #h


----------



## Shadrap (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@Wobblerfan
Wahnsinn! Dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen, scheint ja mitlerweile richtig zu zu laufen. Weiter so!


----------



## Wobblerfan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@   Shadrap 

Petri Dank #6 
Vorgestern und gestern waren wir nicht los , mieses Wetter |gr:  . Heute trotz düsteren Himmels Boot aufgerüstet und los . War ein Fehler |evil: . Aber wir wollten unsere neuen Wobbels ausprobieren  . Muttern fing auch glatt einen ca. 60er , ich das gleiche und einer ging im Drill verloren  . Also kleinere . 
Und dann ging´s los . Es bezog sich dermaßen , das wir dachten die Welt geht unter #d . Haste was kannste rein , und wenn die Fahrt 10 Min. länger gedauert hätte , wären wir um´s Wasserschöpfen unterwegs nicht umhin gekommen . So , hoffe das sich die Wetterlage beruhigt , dann geht´s nachher nochmal los .   Ach so , es ist wieder merklich kühler geworden ( 13 ° )    Gruß  Bernd


----------



## Teibei (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hejsan,

ist nächste Woche zufällig jemand am Asnen unterwegs? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Wobblerfan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej Teibei ! 

ist nächste Woche zufällig jemand am Asnen unterwegs? 

Ich glaube Schwedenangler ist da |kopfkrat    Gruß Wf


----------



## barschjäger78 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

dickes petri auch von mir und schreib bitte weiter deine Berichte 


mfg


----------



## Teibei (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Danke Wobblerfan! Ich denke aber, dass er schon hier oben ist und kein Internet in seinem Ferienhaus hat! 

Ich wohne hier am Asnen und vielleicht hätte sich die ein oder andere Tour mit einem Boardi ergeben. 

Also wenn jemand hochfährt in den kommenden Wochen und Lust hat, einfach melden!

Grüße aus Schweden


----------



## Wobblerfan (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@   Teibei  
Wünsch Dir ( Euch ) viel Petri  

So , wir haben morgen Halbzeit und haben mit zwei Personen 18 Hechte gefangen , die alle wieder schwimmen #6 . Konnten zwei Tage nicht raus   Warum : Schaut selbst |bigeyes . Wenn ich jemanden erzähle , am 1.Juni einen Schneemann gebaut zu haben , denkt derjenige bestimmt : typisch Angler . Jetzt hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter , gleich geht`s erstmal zum Boot ( Wasser schöpfen )  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Schwedenangler (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@teibei
Sorry war in schweden nicht online !!

So eine Woche ist mal wieder wie im Flug vergangen und war wie jedes Jahr viel zu kurz  .
Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten in den ersten beiden Tagen kamen wir vier Angelkollegen so richtig ins rollen und konnten doch eine stattliche Anzahl an Räubern erbeuten.
135 Hechte und Zander die als Beifang recht oft gefangen wurden konnten gelandet werden. Bis auf zwei Hechte ( Abendessen ) wurden alle wieder zurückgesetzt. 
Mein persönliches Highlight war mein erster Meterhecht :vik: !!
114 cm lang war die Hechtdame und hat mich 20 Minuten ganz schön auf Trab gehalten .Nach einer geglückten Handlandung meines Angelkollegen und einigen schnellen Bildern wurde sie mit einem dicken Kuss wieder in ihr nasses Element zurückbefördert. 
Alles in Allem ein sehr schöner Urlaub mit viel Spaß beim Angeln , Schocken und Bierchen trinken.
Trotz aller Widersprüche hier im Forum ist für mich der Asnen einer der schönsten Seen in Schweden und auch im nächsten Jahr werden wir bestimmt wieder vor Ort sein.

Gruß Schwedenangler


----------



## Wobblerfan (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@  Schwedenangler 

Na dann mal Petri zu Euren Fängen #6 Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Wow!Bernd und schwedenangler,ihr zwei macht einem ja echt ma den mund wässerig!Tolle fische habt ihr gefangen und vor allem schöne berichte...da macht das lesen echt spass!

Zurück zum Thema:Schweden...
ich hatte schonmal in nem anderen thread gefragt aber vielleicht hat sich ja noch was ergeben.Kennt hier jemand den see flaren bei värnamo??Im Juli gehts los und ich würde gerne so gut wie möglich vorbereitet sein wenn ich den ersten angeltag dort angehe...

MfG Benni


----------



## daniel_ (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

So, bin nun auch leider wieder daheim.
Waren zwei mega geniale Wochen.Werde Anfang der Woche die Fotos sichten und anschließend einen Bericht einstellen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

*abo*


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Tach  ! 

@ Benni      *abo*        Was heisst das #c
Wir sind mal um den Flaren rumgefahren , ohne ihn zu befischen . Schöner See , soll aber nicht leicht zu beangeln sein . Hab mit dem Inhaber von dem Sportgeschäft in Lagan   ( Peter Sport ) mal drüber gesprochen . Musst mal googeln , ob Du ihn findest |kopfkrat . Er hat auch ein gutes Wobblersortiment anzubieten . 

So , Heute Spätnachmitteg konnten wir endlich mal wieder raus #6 . Zwei Tage Starkwind gehabt  . Leider nur ein Biss , das war´s :c. Morgen neuer Anlauf ( hoffentlich ) |rolleyes Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## Benni1987 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

 das heisst nur das ich vergessen habe dieses thema zu abonnieren und es nachgeholt habe.Leider geht das ja nur wenn man nen beitrag schreibt...also *abo*

Joa,das habe schon öfters gehört das es nicht sooo einfach sein soll am flaren zu fangen...ich hoffe doch mal ganz stark das ich glück und verstand zur rechten zeit parat habe...ende juli weiss man mehr.|rolleyes
Im "flaren-Thread" hiess es das es nicht möglich wäre zander mit gummis zu fangen.Das hat mich stark getroffen,darauf wollte ich eigentlich setzen!Die meisten die den see kennen haben ausgesagt das es nur mit köfis möglich wäre einen zander zu erwischen.Für mich als jemanden der fast täglich an der elbe die gummis badet ist das nur sehr schwer vorstellbar!#c

eure meinung??|kopfkrat


----------



## Tärna (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

So jetzt ist es klar. Nach 4 Wochen im Mai jetzt noch einmal von 24.6 bis 2.9. an den Bolmen in unser Sommerhaus. Auser angeln sind aber auch die üblichen Arbeiten  wie Rasenmähen , Heckeschneiden oder Renovierungen angesagt. Wen das Wetter aber mitspielt ist angeln angesagt.

Gruß Tärna


----------



## paulbarsch (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

ich fahre nach kyrkhult! leider habe ich hier von umliegenden gewässern(ausser mörrum) noch nichts in erfahrung bringen können! wer kennt sich in der gegend aus?über infos wäre ich sehr froh! danke

gruss andreas


----------



## Gädda kille (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Benni
Ich freue mich schon über Deine Erfahrungen am Flaren. Ich bin un der letzten Augustwoche zum ersten Mal da.
Mich würd auch interessieren, ob es da wirklich so schwer ist Köderfische zu fangen. Bislang habe ich immer an den schwedischen Seen Köderfische in Massen fangen können. Ein Bekannter nimmt sich dafür immer Maden mit und fängt sich kleine Barsche. Das werde ich dieses Mal auch ausprobieren.
Gibt es in Schweden auch Maden im Angelladen?
Gruß
Henning


----------



## Benni1987 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hey.
Schade,dann verpasst man sich ja knapp,ich fahre vom 14.-28.7 hin.zwar nicht gerade ideal fürs fischen aber naja, das weibchen will ja auch seinen spass
Ich würde mein auto verwetten das die schweden die dinger auch nicht züchten sondern kaufen tuen machen,sie.Ich werde mich,wie immer,auf kunstköder beschränken,bin bis jetzt in schweden nur sehr selten schneider gewesen und ich denke das  der flaren auch nciht sooo schwierig zu beangeln sein wird wie viele sagen.Meine, sehr gewagte these, wenn zander mit köfi zu fangen sind beissen auch welche auf gummi und wobbler!
Wie gesagt,ich werd auf jeden fall bericht erstatten (evtl auch tagesaktuell,je nach netz).
ich wünsch dir jetzt schonmal ne straffe schnur und starke gegnas!|wavey:


----------



## Gädda kille (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Benni
Wie willst Du das mit dem Internet denn machen? Hast Du einen Internetanschluß im Haus oder willst Du irgendwo in einer Bibliothek das Internet benutzen?
Gruß
Henning


----------



## speedcore84 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Schwedenfans,#h

Für mich gehts es Morgen zum ersten mal nach Schweden. Zum Schärengarten in der Region Blekinge bei Karlshamn. Mag mir da jemand vielleicht paar Tipps geben?#t

Gruss und viel Petri noch allen die gerade da sind


----------



## Markus.K2010 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hey Leute fahre am 3.8 das erste mal nach Schweden an dem See Vänern Region Västergötland Ort Köpmannebro.Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen/schreiben wie ich dort am besten angle und womit und was ich für Fischarten beangeln kann?Gehe/fahre sehr gerne mit Wobbler und Gummifisch los.

Vielen leiben dank schon mal und allen viel Spaß in Schweden!!!


----------



## Benni1987 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Gädda kille schrieb:


> @ Benni
> Wie willst Du das mit dem Internet denn machen? Hast Du einen Internetanschluß im Haus oder willst Du irgendwo in einer Bibliothek das Internet benutzen?
> Gruß
> Henning


  smartphone!?Sind solche handy die auch andere funktionen zulassen,unter anderem auch das nutzen des www...;)


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Tach Leute ! 

@   Gädda kille  : Wie willst Du das mit dem Internet denn machen? 
Nur falls es interessiert , ich hab mir hier ein USB modem für fünf Wochen gekauft ( 598 Kronen ) 

Gestern konnten wir wieder mal los |rolleyes . Insgesamt drei Hechte und einen 30er Barsch . War nichts dolles , aber ich hatte einen Richtigen kurz nach dem Biss verloren ;+ . Und das auf einen alten RAPALA . Weiß nicht wie der heisst #c 
Morgen geht´s weiter ,  Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Benni1987 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach Leute !
> 
> @   Gädda kille  : Wie willst Du das mit dem Internet denn machen?



wie meinen?netz?anbieter?


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej hej,
es gibt hier wie in Deutschland auch verschiedene Prepaidanbieter. Von diesen kann man auch Internetsticks bekommen mit einer Prepaidkart wie bei uns von Lidl oder Aldi und Co.
Bei uns hier in der Ecke ist der Anbieter Tre.se am verbreitesten und am Stärksten. Es gibt sonst noch Telia, Conviq und verschieden andere. Die ersten drei sind die weitverbreitesten.
Kosten liegen dann bei ca 10 Euro pro Woche.

Gruß
Wobblerfan


----------



## Benni1987 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hej hej,
> es gibt hier wie in Deutschland auch verschiedene Prepaidanbieter. Von diesen kann man auch Internetsticks bekommen mit einer Prepaidkart wie bei uns von Lidl oder Aldi und Co.
> Bei uns hier in der Ecke ist der Anbieter Tre.se am verbreitesten und am Stärksten. Es gibt sonst noch Telia, Conviq und verschieden andere. Die ersten drei sind die weitverbreitesten.
> Kosten liegen dann bei ca 10 Euro pro Woche.
> ...



was ich mich frage ist, kann ich mit meiner karte (t-mobile-D1) auch wie hier surfen ober muss ich extra nochmal los dafür und mir so eine prepaidkarte kaufen?Ich hatte mal eine in schweden aber nicht zum surfen,nur zum telefonieren...das hat aber schonmal wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## wilma75 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hej Benni,
ich weiß nicht ob es bei T-mobile einen auslandstarif gibt. Bei 1und1 zB hab ich 100mb für 30Tage im Ausland was dann 9,95 kostet.
Fürs Smartfone unterwegs reicht das aber für meinen Läppi nicht mal ansatsweise.
Die tre-Karte hat 1GB pro Woche das passt dann.
Also ja ich würd mir ne Karte besorgen.
Ach und wenn du keinen Stick hast dann gibt es ein Packet für ca 299Kronen da ist dann der Stick und eine Woche surfen bei.
Find das eigendlich recht günstig. natürlich nicht mit unseren ALdi Lidl Angeboten vergleichbar.
Gruß
wilma


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Wir kommen langsam vom Thema ab |kopfkrat


----------



## paulbarsch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Wir kommen langsam vom Thema ab |kopfkrat





richtig!
ich denke,wir schreiben hier über reiseziele?
wer kann etwas zu blekinge beitragen!brauche unbedingt seen und bootsvermietung!

danke gruss
andreas


----------



## Gädda kille (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Bin aber dankbar für den kleinen Exkurs. Werd dann mal meinen Stick mitnehmen und mir ne Karte dafür holen.#6


----------



## Wobblerfan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Moin ! Gestern Vormittag raus gewesen , nicht einen Biss in ca. drei Std.;+ . Kühler Ostwind  . Nachmittags in strömen geregnet |bigeyes . Bis dann , Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Benni1987 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Wir kommen langsam vom Thema ab |kopfkrat



find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm und wenn grad nichts anderes anliegt...|supergri

Wohnst du in schweden oder machst du urlaub?Petri heil,weiterhin!


----------



## Teibei (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ Wobblerfan

kann ich bestätigen. Die Änderung der WIndrichtung ist den Fischen aufs Gemüht geschlagen. Bei der Tour letzten Mittwoch waren es noch 37 Hechte, davon 4 über 90 und 3 Nachläufer von 1.20m+. Dieses Wochende war es ein hartes Unterfangen! :-(


----------



## Meteraal (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Moin,

in nicht ganz 2 Wochen, übernächstes Wochenende, geht es bei mir auch wieder in Richtung Schweden. Hoffentlich können wir dieses Jahr ein paar mehr Hechte als letztes Jahr fangen (Bericht vom letzten Jahr: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3409967).
Wie ich mich schon auf den Urlaub freue...


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Tach ! Heute endlich mal wieder los |rolleyes . Ein 90er und zwei Bisse . Vielleicht nachher noch mal #c Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Schwedenangler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Na Petri zum schönen Fisch  |rolleyes  !


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Danke , Danke . Ganz vergessen : Gefangen in sechs Meter Tiefe an einer Schaarkante auf dreiteiler Savagear 18cm , Farbe Herring |rolleyes . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Benni1987 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Erstmal Petri heil zu deinem schönen Hecht!



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> dreiteiler Savagear 18cm , Farbe Herring |rolleyes . Gruß Wf #h



der hats dir aber auch angetan  :m

ich habe mir gestern erstmal drei zum probieren gekauft,mal sehen ob ich damit ähnlich erfolgreich sein kann 
vier-einhalb wochen noch...|rolleyes


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Markus,

also da hast Du Dir für den ersten Schwedenbesuch aber gleich eine Herausforderung gestellt! Ich bevorzuge die kleineren Seen und Du nimmst gleich ein Meer! Kein Witz! Der See ist ja so riesig, dass man das andere Ufer (wenn nicht zufällig eine Insel dazwischen liegt) nicht sieht. Daher ist es recht schwer gute Plätze zu finden. Um vom Ufer zu angeln, düfte es im Sommer etwas zu warm sein, da stehen die guten Fische halt tiefer. Hoffe daher, dass Du ein Boot hast. Ich war auch schon einmal an dem See. Wie gesagt, für mich leider zu groß obwohl wir damals ein Boot mit 30 PS geliehen hatten. Viel vertreten sind in dem See wie immer Hechte und Barsche. In den richtigen Monaten (im Sommer schwer) fängt man dort allerdings auch viele Lachse beim Schleppen. Auch hier muss man allerdings die Stellen kennen und ggf. mal eine Tour mit Guide machen.


----------



## barschjäger78 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

moin die herren

es geht am 7.7 . für eine woche an den kleenen see Foxen
bin mal gespannt was da so geht ! 


beste grüße Christian


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@     Barschjäger  

es geht am 7.7 . für eine woche an den kleenen see Foxen
Dann wünsch ich schon mal viel Petri #6

Bei uns lässt die Beisserei doch merklich nach , warum auch immer |kopfkrat . Heute Muttern einen , ich zwei Fehlbisse |gr: . Na ja , eine Woche haben wir noch |rolleyes . Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## daniel_ (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @     Barschjäger
> 
> es geht am 7.7 . für eine woche an den kleenen see Foxen
> Dann wünsch ich schon mal viel Petri #6
> ...



@WF:
Wie lange seid Ihr denn dort oben???


----------



## Wobblerfan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@   daniel 

Sechs Wochen |rolleyes  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## loete1970 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Mann, Mann, Mann, 6 Wochen Schweden, davon träume ich auch....


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Nicht nur du ......... :c


----------



## Wobblerfan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Leute ! Ja , sechs Wochen hört sich gut an |rolleyes . Aber dieses Jahr hatten wir viel Mistwetter , so dass wir lange  nicht die ganze Zeit zum angeln nutzen konnten #d . Heute haben wir wieder einen auf den Pelz bekommen , vom allerfeinsten :r . Als es dann auch noch anfing zu grollen , nix wie rein . Na ja , mal sehen was noch so geht #c Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Benni1987 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ! Ja , sechs Wochen hört sich gut an |rolleyes . Aber dieses Jahr hatten wir viel Mistwetter , so dass wir lange  nicht die ganze Zeit zum angeln nutzen konnten #d . Heute haben wir wieder einen auf den Pelz bekommen , vom allerfeinsten :r . Als es dann auch noch anfing zu grollen , nix wie rein . Na ja , mal sehen was noch so geht #c Gruß  Wf #h



Es ist ja auch einfach das man sechs wochen nichts als schöne natur sehen muss und schweden ist ja auch abseits von den fischreichen seen echt ein traum!Zumindest für einen deutschen städter.Ich weiss ja nicht,bist du rentner?Wenn ja,meinen glückwunsch!
Ich muss genau überlegen wann  und vor allem wofür ich meinen urlaub so hernehme.Da sind zwei wochen sommer/schwedenurlaub schon echt das höchste der gefühle,aber umsomehr freut man sich drauf!......nur noch 26 tage...


----------



## daniel_ (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ! Ja , sechs Wochen hört sich gut an |rolleyes . Aber dieses Jahr hatten wir viel Mistwetter , so dass wir lange  nicht die ganze Zeit zum angeln nutzen konnten #d . Heute haben wir wieder einen auf den Pelz bekommen , vom allerfeinsten :r . Als es dann auch noch anfing zu grollen , nix wie rein . Na ja , mal sehen was noch so geht #c Gruß  Wf #h



Trotzdem Neid ;-). Aber Du hast recht, bislang ist das Wetter in 2012 mega wechselhaft. Wir hatten bei unserem Trip nach Dalarna mega Glück mit dem Wetter- wenn ich mir das Wetter ja jetzt so anschaue...

Weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ja , vielen Dank #6 . 
Heute ließ der Starkwind etwas nach , also nichts wie raus  .
War zwar ein mageres Ergebniss , aber der Mensch freut sich . Zwei Hechte , ein 55er und ein 79er , der doch tatsächlich auf einen 30cm Hechtwobbler von Balzer biss . Im ersten Moment dachte ich oha , bei dem Wobbler ein großer |bigeyes , was sich dann aber nicht als solcher entpuppte . Fangtiefe 8 meter. So , mal schauen was morgen geht |kopfkrat  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## daniel_ (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@ WF- schöner Fisch. Habt ihr da nen Ferienhaus oder ist das euer eigenes?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@   daniel        Ist ein Ferienhaus , wenn ich wüsste das ich wegen Werbung keinen Rüffel bekomme , gebe ich mal ein Link ein . |kopfkrat 
Heute endlich Kaiserwetter #6 . Gleich morgens raus , und alles gegeben :q . Muttern endlich mal einen Guten von 95cm 
und einen im Drill verloren , gefischt mit einem blauen 15cm 
Tiefläufer ( Name #c )  , ich einen 90er , auf Rapala X-Rap 
Magnum 20 -Renke , und auch noch einen verloren  . Beide in neun Meter Tiefe . So , morgen noch , dann heisst es packen :c . Gruß  Bernd


----------



## loete1970 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

6 Wochen reichen doch, oder? :q


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@    loete  

Hallo ! Konnte vorher nicht antworten , Usb-Modem war am Ende  . Wir wären gerne noch länger geblieben , aber ich war froh , das ein netter Nachbar die sechs Wochen unseren Rasen gemäht hat , da mochte ich nicht um Verlängerung bitten . 
So , nun zum letzten Angeltag  . Wieder schönes Wetter , gleich raus und Muttern einen 80er , selbst einen von 103cm ,und einen guten im Drill verloren #d . Der ging auf den Rapala vom Vortag in 10m Tiefe . War trotz des überwiegend miesen Wetters ein schöner Urlaub #6 , jetzt freuen wir uns auf den September , da geht es nach Spodsbjerg . Gruß Wf |wavey:


----------



## Schwedenangler (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Na ja , ein jeder Urlaub geht einmal zu Ende !
Hauptsache es war schön und hat den gewünschten 
Erholungswert gebracht.
Danke für die super Liveberichte und hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Angelurlaub |wavey: .

Gruß und Petri Ralf


----------



## Shadrap (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> ...Danke für die super Liveberichte...
> Gruß und Petri Ralf


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das war ja ein perfekter letzter Urlaubstag für Euch. Petri noch mal zu den tollen Fängen!


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Vielen Dank #6  Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## daniel_ (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Auch von mir noch mal einen fetten Dank für die Klasse Live Statements.
Habe ich immer wieder gerne gelesen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Benni1987 (24. Juni 2012)

Da schließe ich mich doch meinen Vorrednern gerne an!danke für die gute Unterhaltung und nochmals dickes Petri zu deinen tollen Fischen!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Forum Runner


----------



## loete1970 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Auch ich kann mich nur mit einem Danke schön anschliessen!


----------



## Südschwedenfan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo Wobblerfan;

Klasse Bericht und tolle Bilder !!

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten.

Gruss

Südschwedenfan


----------



## arnichris (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

... also bei mir gehts im August an den Raklangen in Smaland, das ist in der Nähe (ca. 30 km) von Eksjö 

kennt den See jemand genauer?


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

......also bei mir gehts es auch (!!!!)im August an den Raklangen!!!!!!


----------



## Benni1987 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

...die welt ist klein würde ich ma sagen!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Na ja, es gibt ja nicht so viele Seen in Schweden......!!!! )))))


----------



## arnichris (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

ja, bei mir von 18.08. - 01.09.
bin ja mal gespannt, ist nämlich mein 1. schwedenurlaub 
zielfisch ist ganz klar zander und barsch und primäres ziel dass ich meine freundin endgültig mit dem anglerfieber infiziere  
nebenbei will ich natürlich die natur schwedens genießen und 2 schöne wochen in einem traumhaften land verbringen 

denk ich bekomm ein echolot zum absuchen der gewässerstrukturen, sodass ich nicht komplett im fischleeren raum fische 

hej da


----------



## masterpike (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

vom 07.07.12 an 3 Wochen Vidösternsee Smaland bei Värnamo...
War im Mai diesen Jahres schon da... leider bei nur 11°C Wasser und sehr sehr trägen Hechten. EGAL... Im Juli gehts ab!!!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Benni1987 (26. Juni 2012)

Tja siehste,ich bin auch bei värnamo,allerdings am flaren.soll nen guten zanderbestand haben...mal schauen wies da läuft!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Forum Runner


----------



## arnichris (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

jaaa... klein ist die Welt, vor allem da ich jetzt auch noch weiß dass Muhkuh2000 das gleiche Ferienhaus wie ich , nur ne Woche vorher gebucht hat )
Echt lustig...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

#6 das ist echt der Hammer! Schade nur, dass in Deiner Woche der See schon leergefischt ist!#q |supergri


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@        Muhkuh 

            Schade nur, dass in Deiner Woche der See schon leergefischt ist!

|muahah:       Gruß   Wf


----------



## arnichris (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@muhkuh2000: das wollen wir mal sehen 

@wobblerfan: fährst du etwa auch an den raklangen?


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo !


@wobblerfan: fährst du etwa auch an den raklangen?

Nein , fahr ich nicht  ( noch nicht ) |kopfkrat   Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## masterpike (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Tja siehste,ich bin auch bei värnamo,allerdings am flaren.soll nen guten zanderbestand haben...mal schauen wies da läuft!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Forum Runner



Jau, am Flåren war ich auch das ein oder andere mal schon. Der See ist meines Erachtens besser als der Vidöstern, jedoch um einiges gefährlicher. Viele Steine, Untiefen und kaum Markierungen dafür weniger Angler --> Besserer Fischbestand. Wobei das ist ja auch am Vidöstern dann nur ein Klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau. :q

Kennst das Wehr? (Verbund zwischen Flåren und Vidöstern)

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Benni1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

GUTEN MORGEN.
nö,amlaren war ich noch nciht.keine ahnung wies dort aussieht...
ach ja,ich bin übrigens ab 14.7 da.
wie bleibst du in sverige?


----------



## Benni1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

habs mir grad mal angeschaut...und da geht was sagst,oder!?


----------



## masterpike (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hehe, da geht einiges... Meist Hecht und Barsch. Aber Vorsicht. Mit der Flåren-Karte darfst du nicht die strömende Seite befischen. Die gehört zum Vidöstern. Einfahrt mit Auto ist auch seit diesem Jahr untersagt. 

Falls noch Fragen hast, machen wir lieber per PN!

Gruß


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@     masterpike  : 
Falls noch Fragen hast, machen wir lieber per PN!


Schade , würd mich auch interessieren   Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## masterpike (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Was willst denn wissen?


----------



## Gädda kille (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@masterpike
Welches ist denn die strömende Seite? Bin Ende August dort.
Gruß
Henning


----------



## masterpike (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Die strömende ist unterhalb vom Wehr und gehört zum Vidöstern.

Gruß


----------



## Markus.K2010 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hey leute,
fahren dieses Jahr das erste mal nach Schweden mit dem Auto.Muss ich irgendwas besonderes mit mir führen außer Personalausweis, KFZ schein (Grüne versicherungskarte)???Auslandskrankenversicherung?

LG


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Markus.K2010 schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> fahren dieses Jahr das erste mal nach Schweden mit dem Auto.Muss ich irgendwas besonderes mit mir führen außer Personalausweis, KFZ schein (Grüne versicherungskarte)???Auslandskrankenversicherung?
> 
> LG




Nein, mußt Du nicht.
Bitte beachten, hier gelten 0,0 Promille.
Schöne Ferien hier.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

auch ich bin ab dem 14.07 für 14 tage in oder bei dem örtchen ätran mal schauen was so läuft wa im juni 1 woche schon in der nähe von dort am fegen wa super gegend dort mal schauen obs meiner familie auch gefält :m werde mich dort auf kleine seen beschränken mit meinem 5jährigen sohnemann freuu mich schon


----------



## Största Gädda (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

@dheilwagen,
natürlich sollte man am liebsten gar nicht fahren wenn man was getrunken hat, aber in Schweden gilt die 0,2 Promillegrenze.
Daher ist z.b. beim Essen gehen ein kleines Bier noch drin.
http://www.info-schweden.de/reiseinformationen-ueber-schweden/autofahren-in-schweden/


@Markus.K2010
Grüne Versicherungskarte sollte man im Ausland immer mithaben.


Auslandskrankenversicherung brauchst du in meinen Augen nicht. War mit meiner Familie in Schweden auch schon beim Arzt und das lief mit der normalen Krankenkassenkarte genau so wie in D.


Perso, Fahrzeugschein, Führerschein und EC Karte zum bezahlen/Geld hohlen müssen natürlich auch mit.
Ich hab immer noch eine Kreditkarte zur Reserve mit.


MfG
Axel


----------



## Markus.K2010 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Vielen Dank für euren Rat!!!#6


----------



## Gädda kille (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Ne Flasche Schnaps für den Nachbarn oder Vermieter ist auch gut. Hab ich letztes Jahr zum Bezahlen der Nebenkosten verwendet.


----------



## Tschisa (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

wir gehen ab dem 13.8. zwei Wochen an den asunden ryda,rimforsa
hoffe da gibt's beißwilligere fische als am Bodensee


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Största Gädda schrieb:


> @dheilwagen,
> natürlich sollte man am liebsten gar nicht fahren wenn man was getrunken hat, aber in Schweden gilt die 0,2 Promillegrenze.
> Daher ist z.b. beim Essen gehen ein kleines Bier noch drin.
> http://www.info-schweden.de/reiseinformationen-ueber-schweden/autofahren-in-schweden/
> ...




Das weiß ich natürlich. Nur ich kenne Leute die hatten dan mal ein kleines Bier mit 7,5% oder mehr und sind dann in eine Kontrolle gekommen. Das wurde teuer. Deshalb 0,0 Promille.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Markus.K2010 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Wein und Schnaps werden wir genug mitnehmen mein Schwager ist Russe .Ich werde bestimmt nur betrunken sein....:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## gädda42 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo
Ich bin am 21.07-03.08 in Südschweden.Habe mit meiner Familie ein Ferienhaus am Asnen gemietet.Wir sind in der Nähe von Torne.Werde mir ein Boot mieten.Bin zum 2 mal
in dem Haus,und kenne mich schon ein bischen aus.Sonst noch jemand in der Nähe,zwecks gemeinsamer Ausfahrt?
Freu mich schon


----------



## Back-to-nature (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hallo zusammen!

Bin brandneu hier im Forum! |wavey:

Grund dafür: Endlich können alle meine Kids schwimmen und wir unseren Traumurlaub vom Schwedenhäuschen am See verwirklichen!
Wir fahren vom 18. August bis 31. August an den Kvarngölen (gehört zu Tving und liegt nördlich von Ronneby)!
Guckst du HIER! http://www.fewovista.de/schweden/ferienhaus-blekinge/17-dan28153/

Würd mich über ein paar Tipps zu folgenden Themen freuen:
- Wo find ich einen guten Guide mit Boot zum Schären fischen und was kostet der Spaß?
- Gibt´s gute Fliegenfischerreviere in der Gegend? (Auch für Deletanten geeigenet!?!)
- Ist vielleicht zufällig ein erfahrener Angler in der nähe für einen gemeinsamen Angeltrip?

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich allen einen erfolgreichen und erholsamen Urlaub!

Petri Heil aus Bayern!

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## loftje (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Bin im August 3 Wochen in Westschweden in der Region Kungshahmn. Kennt sich jemand in der Region aus? Makrelen sollten ja eig immer drin sein aber wie siehts mit Dorschen und Platten aus?

Gruß loftje!


----------



## masterpike (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht und ein Paar Fotos von Schweden 2012!
Hab schon fernweh!!! ;-)

http://www.masterpike.de/?page_id=867

Gruß

und viel Petri, an alle die, die noch hoch fahren!!!


----------



## Shadrap (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Super Sache, masterpike! #6

Wirklich erfreulich, mal wieder einen Bericht zu lesen.


----------



## daniel_ (1. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



masterpike schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht und ein Paar Fotos von Schweden 2012!
> Hab schon fernweh!!! ;-)
> 
> http://www.masterpike.de/?page_id=867
> ...




Danke für den klasse bericht, Masterpike!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Sagt mal, wer von Euch muss morgen eigentlich arbeiten?|kopfkrat

Wartet im Forum nicht auf mich!#d

Werde gleich für 2,5 Wochen nach Schweden in die Nähe von Eksjö aufbrechen. Habe dort die Möglichkeit an vier Seen jeweils mit Booten zu angeln!

Habe ich übrgens schon erwähnt, dass das Wetter ab Samstag für die nächsten Tage dort immer so um die 22-24 Grad mit viel Sonne lt. Wetterbericht ist??? 

Also, Euch trotzdem Petri Heil wo immer Ihr Eure Köder zu Wasser lasst!


----------



## arnichris (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Petri Heil Oliver und lass bitte ein paar Zander und Barsche im Raklangen für uns über...
Wegen gemeinsamen Angeln und Hot Spots bzw. Fangberichten darfst mir gerne Simsen )

Gruß Chris


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer von Euch muss morgen eigentlich arbeiten?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wartet im Forum nicht auf mich!#d
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nicht wo Du diesen Wetterbericht her hast, aber so gut wird leider das Wetter nicht. Das Wetter ist hier völlig instabil und Du muß mit Regen rechnen und Temperaturen 16 - 20 Grad sind realistisch. 

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Hi Schweden Fans,
Ich spielte schon lange mit dem gedanken endlich einen Urlaub in Schweden zu machen doch Weiterbildung etc verhinderten dies. 

2013 soll es endlich soweit sein, ich habe den Thread komplett bis jetzt gelesen und ich muss sagen sehr interesannt und Aufschlussreich wir wollten in die Gegend Smaland fahren. Könntet ihr mir bitte mal erklären wo ihr die Häuser bucht ? Da ich schon oft in DK in Hvide Sande war kenne ich die angelegenheit schon ein bischen.

ICh würde mich über Infos was das Leben in SWE angeht sehr freuen 

lg Patrick


----------



## Gädda kille (10. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Die letzten beiden Male habe ich bei Novasol gebucht und war zufrieden.
Gruß
Henning


----------



## Gädda kille (24. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*

Noch 9 Stunden, dann gehts los! Flaren wir kommen!
Das Wetter soll wohl die kommende Woche nicht so doll sein, aber das bin ich um diese Jahreszeit schon gewohnt.
Gruß
Henning


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo Du diesen Wetterbericht her hast, aber so gut wird leider das Wetter nicht. Das Wetter ist hier völlig instabil und Du muß mit Regen rechnen und Temperaturen 16 - 20 Grad sind realistisch.
> 
> Gruß
> Detlef


 

Also ich kann nur soviel sagen, meine Wetterberichtsvorhersage war die letzten 14 Tage wesentlich zutreffender als Deine!|rolleyes


----------



## Shadrap (28. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur soviel sagen, meine Wetterberichtsvorhersage war die letzten 14 Tage wesentlich zutreffender als Deine!|rolleyes


 
Dann mach´s mal nicht so spannend. Das Wetter hat also mitgespielt, aber wie war es denn sonst so? Ordentlich gefangen und schöne Fotos gemacht? Wäre schön, mal wieder einen Bericht zu lesen und ein paar Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (30. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden 2012 - Wohin geht die Reise?*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur soviel sagen, meine Wetterberichtsvorhersage war die letzten 14 Tage wesentlich zutreffender als Deine!|rolleyes




Da hatten wir ja Glück das meine Vorhrsage nicht stimmte.
So hatten wir wenigstens 2 Wochen etwas Sommer. 
Das Wetter war dieses Jahr so instabil das eine Vorhersage für 24 Stunden auch nur zu 50% eintraf.
Mal sehen was der Nächste so bringt.

Gruß
Detlef


----------

